# nginx Gzip file download not working



## pralive (May 13, 2012)

Hi *a*ll,

When *I* try to download a file using [cmd=]curl -H "Accept-Encoding: gzip" http://abc.com/xx.epub[/cmd] almost 99% file downloads and then it hangs and end*s* up with this message 
	
	



```
curl: (18) transfer closed with 2693 bytes remaining to read
```
 Please help. Do *I* need to change anything on the server side to make this work?

*T*his is my gzip configuration in nginx.conf:


```
gzip on;
gzip_http_version 1.0;
gzip_comp_level 2;
gzip_proxied any;
gzip_min_length 1100;
gzip_buffers 16 8k;
gzip_disable "MSIE [1-6].(?!.*SV1)";
gzip_vary on;
```


----------



## pralive (May 14, 2012)

Any help?


----------

